# New Shop



## BRobbins629 (Oct 28, 2006)

Just got the electricity this week.  Needs a few trimmings but definitely pen ready.  Maybe Anthony will make me a sign.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 28, 2006)

Bruce, I'm green with envy!!!!


----------



## Ligget (Oct 28, 2006)

Fantastic, now remember to go home now and again![]


----------



## rtjw (Oct 28, 2006)

Now you need to get a table saw
and a miter saw
and a drill press 
and a buffer
and a grinder
and a...
and a...
and a............
the list will go and on. 
Great looking shop.


----------



## Dario (Oct 28, 2006)

Congrats!!!

Care to tell us the size and cost?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Now you need to get a table saw
> and a miter saw
> and a drill press
> ...


The Sshopsmith takes care of a lot of these - I do have with it table saw, drill press, disc sander, grinding/buffing attachment, shaper, jointer, and a few more, but your correct, my list is still pretty long,


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Congrats!!!
> 
> Care to tell us the size and cost?


Shop is 8 x 16 - prefab. I kept it below the 150 sf minimum for building permit and narrow enough to squeeze through the bushes without too much damage. Price without electrical was about $2600 with a few extras included such as the steel door, vinyl siding, 4 windows, and double thick floor.  No more complaints from LOML about the casting odors[]


----------



## NavyDiver (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice shop!


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice lathe, the shop is nice too[]


----------



## tipusnr (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations!  I hope one of the trimmings you are speaking of is insulation.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tipusnr_
> <br />Congratulations!  I hope one of the trimmings you are speaking of is insulation.



And heat []


----------



## richinva (Oct 29, 2006)

And tie-downs..............

BTW, regardless of the size, if you put electric in there, you probably are required to have a permit............

Nice, hope you enjoy.

Rich (yeah, I'm a building inspector) in VA


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richinva_
> <br />And tie-downs..............
> 
> BTW, regardless of the size, if you put electric in there, you probably are required to have a permit............
> ...


Was told by the elctrician that installed it, in my county, if you don't need a building permit, then you don't need an electical permit.  I did check with the county before installing. It is built to code - 2 ground rods, 12 gauge interior wiring with 20 amp protection, etc.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 29, 2006)

Now you will have to have a shop party []


----------



## richinva (Oct 29, 2006)

[/quote]
Was told by the elctrician that installed it, in my county, if you don't need a building permit, then you don't need an electical permit.  I did check with the county before installing. It is built to code - 2 ground rods, 12 gauge interior wiring with 20 amp protection, etc.
[/quote]

We have a lot of problems with detached structures since the last version of NEC changed from the old 3-wire systems for sheds, garages, etc.  Sounds like he did it right.  Really scary sometimes the stuff that I see............

I really hope you enjoy your shop, always good to have a shop to go to, even if there aren't any tools in there!!![]

Rich (and I agree, a shop party is mandatory) in VA


----------



## Daniel (Oct 29, 2006)

Cangrats on the new shop.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 31, 2006)

Real Men don't need no stinking insulation or heat... keep that NICE lathe running and you'll generate all the heat you need.... suggest peg board on the walls.. I put up a 12 x 24 and peg boarded all around inside on the top 1/2 of the wall.. solid board on bottom...


----------



## wade (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow!  My shop is almost done too!  I'll have to post pics here when I get mine done.  In fact, mine is going to look almost identical, as I am the proud owner of a shopsmith too!!!!

Cheers and congrats on your new home away from home!

Wade in MN


----------



## bob393 (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm green with envy. [^]

Now I think a shop warming party is in order.

Enjoy!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 9, 2006)

Bruce,
Nice shop.. I like all of the windows.. I put up my shop about a year ago.. about same price, but almost twice size.. plus all of the interior and electricity.. only two windows though... wish I had spent a few $ more and put in a couple more windows.. I live in the country so no problem with permits..


----------

